
Reusable plastic shopping bags are making the problem worse, not better - LegitGandalf
https://qz.com/1759150/reusable-plastic-shopping-bags-are-making-the-problem-worse
======
LegitGandalf
My neighbor's wife was kicking his ass for single using the 10 cent bags,he
had just chucked a huge pile of them in the garbage and she made him take them
out to be recycled!

At least she gets it!

